# Frozen Few Podcast is now up



## wittdog (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.smokinlicious.com/blog/?cat=11


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 5, 2008)

What is the buzzing?  Cripes!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 5, 2008)

*cool*

I tought this was gonna be broadcast the day of SS


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't hear any buzzing.


----------

